# Schattenwirtschaft Botnetze – ein Millionengeschäft für Cyberkriminelle



## webwatcher (22 Juli 2009)

Viruslist.com - Schattenwirtschaft Botnetze &ndash; ein Millionengeschäft für Cyberkriminelle


> Innerhalb der letzten zehn Jahre haben sich Botnetze stark gewandelt: von kleinen Netzwerken mit einigen Dutzenden Computern, die zentral gesteuert wurden, zu komplizierten, weit verzweigten Systemen, bestehend aus Millionen von Rechnern mit dezentralisierter Steuerung. Doch was ist der Grund für die Schaffung derart riesiger Zombie-Netze? Diese Frage lässt sich mit einem Wort beantworten: Geldgier.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Schattenwirtschaft Botnetze – ein Millionengeschäft für Cyberkriminelle*

heise online - 23.07.09 - Kaspersky veröffentlicht Details zur Botnetz-Schattenwirtschaft


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Juli 2009)

*AW: Schattenwirtschaft Botnetze – ein Millionengeschäft für Cyberkriminelle*

Bekannt ist auch schon seit längerem, dass es in der russisch/ukrainischen Internet-Mafia eine ganz enge Zusammenarbeit zwischen Spammern und Malware-/Viren-Programmierern gibt. So weiß man z.B., dass bekannte Spamprogramme so zugeschnitten sind, dass sie ganz genau die Botnetze ansprechen, die von der Hacker-Fraktion verwaltet werden.
Innerhalb der Spammerszene gibt es einschlägige "schwarze Foren", wo sich die Kriminellen untereinander austauschen, und wo Kontakte vermittelt werden, z.B. zum Anmieten von Botnetzen, Ankauf von Adressen, Suchen nach Auftraggebern.
Das Monopol hat dabei seit einigen Jahren eindeutig die russisch-ukrainische Mafia.


----------



## webwatcher (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Schattenwirtschaft Botnetze – ein Millionengeschäft für Cyberkriminelle*

Führungsposition: Wir sind Spamkönige - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


> Das Anklicken blödsinniger Phishing-Links in Betrugsmails wirkt auch gut, und natürlich sollte der Spam-Liebhaber nicht versäumen, jede Viagra-Werbung, Parkplatz-Sex-Einladung oder Hallo-wer-will-meine-Millionen?-Mail aus Nigeria zu öffnen, die er empfängt. Der Verzicht auf ein Virenschutzprogramm sorgt dann noch dafür, dass man nicht nur Spam empfängt, sondern selbst auch Millionenfach versendet, ohne davon viel mitzubekommen (bis der Provider die DSL-Leitung kappt).


Teilnahme an Bot-Netzen  ist ein beliebter  Sport von DAUs , die das Internet für eine ungefährliche Spielwiese halten.


----------

